# Former Christians always saved!



## Artfuldodger (Nov 13, 2012)

There's hope for ya'll yet. According to this preacher in Atlanta, once Jesus saves a soul, that soul will always be saved. Ya'll got the best of both worlds. Ya'll don't have to follow any obedience rules, keep the faith, repent, etc. and you still get to go to Heaven. 

Charles Stanley, pastor of Atlanta's megachurch First Baptist and a television evangelist, has written that the doctrine of eternal security of the believer persuaded him years ago to leave his familial Pentecostalism and become a Southern Baptist. He sums up his deep conviction that salvation is by faith alone in Christ alone when he claims, "Even if a believer for all practical purposes becomes an unbeliever, his salvation is not in jeopardy… believers who lose or abandon their faith will retain their salvation."[5] For example, Stanley writes:


Look at that verse [John 3:18] and answer this question: According to Jesus, what must a person do to keep from being judged for sin? Must he stop doing something? Must he promise to stop doing something? Must he have never done something? The answer is so simple that many stumble all over it without ever seeing it. All Jesus requires is that the individual "believe in" Him.

— Charles Stanley[5] (p. 67).

In a chapter entitled "For Those Who Stop Believing", he says, "The Bible clearly teaches that God's love for His people is of such magnitude that even those who walk away from the faith have not the slightest chance of slipping from His hand (p. 74)." A little later, Stanley also writes: "You and I are not saved because we have an enduring faith. We are saved because at a moment in time we expressed faith in our enduring Lord" (p. 80).

The doctrine sees the work of salvation as wholly monergistic, which is to say that God alone performs it and man has no part in the process beyond receiving it, and therefore, proponents argue that man cannot undo what they believe God has done


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 13, 2012)

Most of the atheists hangin' out a in here were at some point Christians.  I'm sure they're relieved to hear it


----------



## gordon 2 (Nov 14, 2012)

The parable of the seeds planted here and there does not apply?

If you read about the God people have revolted against and  who deny God, It or Nobodady is not related to the God christians know for the Gospel. On the God that sent His people to rubout other peoples...is usually where one starts to see some stumble and wither.


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 14, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> According to this preacher in Atlanta, once Jesus saves a soul, that soul will always be saved. Ya'll got the best of both worlds. Ya'll don't have to follow any obedience rules, keep the faith, repent, etc. and you still get to go to Heaven.



Where do I sign up?


----------



## Four (Nov 14, 2012)

This is like the people that argue if you're baptized christian, you're always christian.

I've literally heard the argument numerous times.

My friend even used to refer to himself as catholic, simply because he was baptized catholic.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Nov 14, 2012)

I choose to believe Stanley's interpretation of it.... Because I like it, it works for me and my parents both support him. Isn't that why most people would accept a religious view???


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 14, 2012)

Just to share my view as a Christian who believes in OSAS.  I'm not looking for argument so this will be my only post on the subject.

1.  Being baptized doesn't make you a Christian any more than standing in a garage makes you a car.  Baptism is a public profession of an inward change. It is saying to the world that you have invited Christ to come into your heart and become the leader of your life.

2.  I believe that if you make this statement sincerely and have truly asked Christ into your heart then your salvation is secured and nothing can take it away from you.  You may later turn away from God, but He will not turn from you. Just as all of us, you will answer for your sins on the Day of Judgement.

3.  There are lots of people that went forward at a church invitation and said the words because of emotion, peer pressure or some other reason but not because of a true acceptance of Christs Lordship in their lives.  They followed this through baptism.  If they later became atheists, agnostics or Hindus, they didn't lose their salvation because they never were actually saved.


----------



## gordon 2 (Nov 14, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> Where do I sign up?



Yep.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 15, 2012)

Four said:


> This is like the people that argue if you're baptized christian, you're always christian.
> 
> I've literally heard the argument numerous times.
> 
> My friend even used to refer to himself as catholic, simply because he was baptized catholic.



I am SET!!!

Baptized Catholic

Confirmed as a Protestant

Raised Lutheran

Don't believe any of it.

I've got all the bases covered, lololololol


----------



## ted_BSR (Nov 16, 2012)

Only the one true God can judge these matters, Our opinions mean nothing on the subject.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 16, 2012)

ted_BSR said:


> Only the one true God can judge these matters, Our opinions mean nothing on the subject.



Unfortunately we gotta die to see who is right who is wrong and/or if there even is a God, let alone one true God.


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Nov 16, 2012)

His ways are not our ways...


----------



## ted_BSR (Nov 18, 2012)

bullethead said:


> Unfortunately we gotta die to see who is right who is wrong and/or if there even is a God, let alone one true God.



Yes, very few are enlightened while still occupying an earthly body.


----------



## hummdaddy (Nov 18, 2012)

ted_BSR said:


> Yes, very few are enlightened while still occupying an earthly body.



YOU MEAN THERE ARE PEOPLE WHO TALK TO GOD,BECAUSE THERE ARE SKITZO'S WHO WALK THE EARTH....IF I WALKED UP TO A PRIEST OR MINISTER  AND TOLD THEM I TALKED TO GOD AND HE SPOKE BACK,THEY WOULD THINK I WAS  CRAZY


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 18, 2012)

hummdaddy said:


> YOU MEAN THERE ARE PEOPLE WHO TALK TO GOD,BECAUSE THERE ARE SKITZO'S WHO WALK THE EARTH....IF I WALKED UP TO A PRIEST OR MINISTER  AND TOLD THEM I TALKED TO GOD AND HE SPOKE BACK,THEY WOULD THINK I WAS  CRAZY



Then you need to switch ministers.


----------



## ted_BSR (Nov 19, 2012)

hummdaddy said:


> YOU MEAN THERE ARE PEOPLE WHO TALK TO GOD,BECAUSE THERE ARE SKITZO'S WHO WALK THE EARTH....IF I WALKED UP TO A PRIEST OR MINISTER  AND TOLD THEM I TALKED TO GOD AND HE SPOKE BACK,THEY WOULD THINK I WAS  CRAZY



I am not sure what you mean.

I think you are trying to say that it is a crazy notion that a person can speak to God and that God can speak back.


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 19, 2012)

Man there's gonna be a lot of cheesed off christians if they die only to find a bunch of atheists got grandfathered in through the pearly gates.


----------



## ted_BSR (Nov 19, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> Man there's gonna be a lot of cheesed off christians if they die only to find a bunch of atheists got grandfathered in through the pearly gates.



On the contrary, I will be happy to see you all there. I don't want anyone to be seperated from God.


----------



## hummdaddy (Nov 19, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> Man there's gonna be a lot of cheesed off christians if they die only to find a bunch of atheists got grandfathered in through the pearly gates.



solitude come's to mind when i die(the whole rest in peace concept)...so does ground hog day the movie if we end up with the christians...telling us everyday they were right and we were wrong ,all day long is gonna get old up there too...


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 19, 2012)

ted_BSR said:


> On the contrary, I will be happy to see you all there. I don't want anyone to be seperated from God.



I guess you don't take after Tertullian then.


----------



## ted_BSR (Nov 20, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> I guess you don't take after Tertullian then.



I reckon not. Had to google him, never heard of him before today. Thanks for making me smarter!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 20, 2012)

what's the Tertullian twist? I googled him and still don't know.


----------



## mtnwoman (Nov 23, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> Most of the atheists hangin' out a in here were at some point Christians.  I'm sure they're relieved to hear it



OSAS....been there...left for 22 years and oops...Christ came and got His lost sheep. Hallelujah!!  I called the name of Jesus and the HS came runnin' to overtake me...in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 23, 2012)

mtnwoman said:


> OSAS....been there...left for 22 years and oops...Christ came and got His lost sheep. Hallelujah!!  I called the name of Jesus and the HS came runnin' to overtake me...in the blink of an eye.



Like the prodigal son, YOU came back and your Father accepted your return.


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 23, 2012)

mtnwoman said:


> OSAS....been there...left for 22 years and oops...Christ came and got His lost sheep. Hallelujah!!  I called the name of Jesus and the HS came runnin' to overtake me...in the blink of an eye.


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 24, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> what's the Tertullian twist? I googled him and still don't know.



I'm pretty sure atlashunter is talking about this passage from Tertullian's "On Spectables Ch. 30":

"But what a spectacle is that fast-approaching advent of our Lord, now owned by all, now highly exalted, now a triumphant One! What that exultation of the angelic hosts! What the glory of the rising saints! What the kingdom of the just thereafter! What the city New Jerusalem! Yes, and there are other sights: that last day of judgment, with its everlasting issues; that day unlooked for by the nations, the theme of their derision, when the world hoary with age, and all its many products, shall be consumed in one great flame! How vast a spectacle then bursts upon the eye! What there excites my admiration? what my derision? Which sight gives me joy? which rouses me to exultation? —as I see so many illustrious monarchs, whose reception into the heavens was publicly announced, groaning now in the lowest darkness with great Jove himself, and those, too, who bore witness of their exultation; governors of provinces, too, who persecuted the Christian name, in fires more fierce than those with which in the days of their pride they raged against the followers of Christ. What world’s wise men besides, the very philosophers, in fact, who taught their followers that God had no concern in ought that is sublunary, and were wont to assure them that either they had no souls, or that they would never return to the bodies which at death they had left, now covered with shame before the poor deluded ones, as one fire consumes them! Poets also, trembling not before the judgment-seat of Rhadamanthus or Minos, but of the unexpected Christ! I shall have a better opportunity then of hearing the tragedians, louder-voiced in their own calamity; of viewing the play-actors, much more “dissolute” in the dissolving flame; of looking upon the charioteer, all glowing in his chariot of fire; of beholding the wrestlers, not in their gymnasia, but tossing in the fiery billows; unless even then I shall not care to attend to such ministers of sin, in my eager wish rather to fix a gaze insatiable on those whose fury vented itself against the Lord. “This,” I shall say, “this is that carpenter’s or hireling’s son, that Sabbath-breaker, that Samaritan and devil-possessed! This is He whom you purchased from Judas! This is He whom you struck with reed and fist, whom you contemptuously spat upon, to whom you gave gall and vinegar to drink! This is He whom His disciples secretly stole away, that it might be said He had risen again, or the gardener abstracted, that his lettuces might come to no harm from the crowds of visitants!” What quæstor or priest in his munificence will bestow on you the favour of seeing and exulting in such things as these? And yet even now we in a measure have them by faith in the picturing of imagination. But what are the things which eye has not seen, ear has not heard, and which have not so much as dimly dawned upon the human heart? Whatever they are, they are nobler, I believe, than circus, and both theatres and every race-course."


----------

